# One mad Woman



## RaTt (Feb 16, 2007)

So i have 2 rats, one Male (sid) and one Femail (Nancy)

Recently for some odd reason Nancy has been getting aggressive towards Sid as well as any one who sticks thier hand in the cage. Im not sure what is causesing the problem. I have been doing a few diffrent things that may of cause this behavior but im not sure if any of them or witch could be contributing

1. I have been feeding both of them treats by hand, thinking that maybe she was expecting my hand to be food

2 Other than that she has been seeming aggressive and mad at sid so i was thinking that maybe she is beeing greedy and upset when I have been giving treats, because one or 2 times i had tried to give her snacks she would reject them but he would take them, then they would fight over the treat she didnt wont

is there any thing any one could think of that might be contribiting to her attacks at me others and Sid


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Pregnancy?

Is one of them spayed/neutered?


----------



## RaTt (Feb 16, 2007)

umm i dont think eather are, thats a possiablity, iv just had them for a few months and figured if that was it, it should had happened sooner, plus iv never caught them mating ... but thats possiable ... if so, should i remove the male?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

one or the other needs to be fixed if you plan to house them together. otherwise there WILL be babies. if the female is being aggressive removing the male for the duration of pregnancy and the first few weeks of baby rearing would be best. if she is being as aggressive as she sounds then get some thick leather gloves now. you'll want to check on babies and i doubt she'll be any calmer when they're born. she'll likely calm down after they open their eyes though and be back to her usual self by the time their weaned. good luck on the babies!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

She has to be pregnate, rats can do it quicker than you can bat an eye I hear. Yeah, usually in the animal kingdom male+female= babies unless you subtract the males family jewels or the female is spayed ^^;;

So seperate them ASAP. Same sex rats should be kept together only unless you want tons of babies ><


----------



## RaTt (Feb 16, 2007)

She seems to be acting teritorial cause, once you get her out of the cage, she calms down and acts more fun, plus when she bites it seems like she not trying to hurt you, cause she has yet to cause any pain or break any skin, im not sure, eather way im going to try and find a way to seperate the 2 for a few weeks :: goes to check tipical rat pregnancy ::


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

If the cage is big enough, you could just split off the cage in halves, giving the doe the bottom half so she can have the pups comftorbly in the bedding.


And please do look up everything you can if it turns out she is pregnant. Figure out if your prepared for any problems that may occur(although they are rare, it's good to be prepared), and if not, find a breeder who may take her in or help you with the pregnancy. There are a lot of factors including the kittens becoming sexually mature at a very young age, and if you would be able to find homes for them if you can't keep them.

Blah..just, please be careful...^^;


----------



## RaTt (Feb 16, 2007)

she indeed had a litter, i will be reading up on as much as i can, i havnt been able to count how many but my brother says over 10


----------



## RaTt (Feb 16, 2007)

Bump ... pictures of litter in the meet my rats, "Da RaTt Pack"


----------

